# wad slitters



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

is there anyother way to load steel without a heavy load wad where you have to slit them. or maybye a hand held wad slitter not one you have to put on the press i have a mech slitter but i have a lee load all ne ideas


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Buy preslit wads? I prefer the SAM 1, which is preslit and will handle all steel shot. I load mainly 3 1/2" 1 1/2 oz, anything from TT's to 2's.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks


----------

